# Spanish driving licences



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

I read this morning ..in a magazine , that a EU resident of Spain can exchange their UK driving licence for a Spanish one. If this is so...what is the procedure?
Also...does a EU resident of Spain have to retake their driving test at the age of 70 ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> I read this morning ..in a magazine , that a EU resident of Spain can exchange their UK driving licence for a Spanish one. If this is so...what is the procedure?
> Also...does a EU resident of Spain have to retake their driving test at the age of 70 ?



My friends did this and it involved a medical and a couple of trips to traffico - oh, and it took forever!!! There, thats the extent of my knowledge on the subject

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> My friends did this and it involved a medical and a couple of trips to traffico - oh, and it took forever!!! There, thats the extent of my knowledge on the subject
> 
> Jo xxx


Does a female do the medical ??....and does it take forever ??..:clap2:


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Does a female do the medical ??....and does it take forever ??..:clap2:


You will be pleased to know that it includes some anal probing.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Warren D said:


> You will be pleased to know that it includes some anal probing.


of course there isnt !!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hombre said:


> I read this morning ..in a magazine , that a EU resident of Spain can exchange their UK driving licence for a Spanish one. If this is so...what is the procedure?
> Also...does a EU resident of Spain have to retake their driving test at the age of 70 ?


 I found this bit of useful info on this subject on the foreign and commonwealth office website and thought it might help. This is one piece of beaurocracy I haven't tackled yet, but having been resident for a couple of months now, it's one I will have to do soon. Probably best to wait for a rainy day!!


UK driving licences issued from 1990 and the photocard licence issued from 1997 are accepted in Spain. The minimum age required to drive is 18 years. For information about the photocard driving licence please visit the DVLA website.

Licences issued before 1990 are only accepted if accompanied by an official translation into Spanish (available from the Spanish Embassy in London and the Real Automóvil Club de España if the licence holder is already in Spain). Holders of these may prefer to use an International Licence issued anywhere outside Spain.

You may keep your UK licence (if issued after 1990) or exchange it for a Spanish one, subject to the same medical examinations as Spanish nationals. It is advisable to exchange UK licences for Spanish ones (which are valid for visits to the UK). The DVLA won't put a non-UK address on a replacement licence, or send one out of the UK. Therefore, if your UK licence is lost or stolen in Spain, you will not be able to obtain a replacement licence from the UK. Spanish authorities will not be able to replace one they did not issue. For information on how to apply for a Spanish driving licence, please contact the Jefatura Provincial de Trafico in your area.


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> of course there isnt !!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well how come I had to have one?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Warren D said:


> Well how come I had to have one?


because u asked for one


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Warren D said:


> Well how come I had to have one?


If you're serious then I would suspect that you have, or they thought you had some history of problems in that area !!!!!!!! The other reasons dont bare thinking about LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> If you're serious then I would suspect that you have, or they thought you had some history of problems in that area !!!!!!!! The other reasons dont bare thinking about LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't what he was using and how he was using it because he had both his hands on my shoulders and had me pinned down so I couldnt move.


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> If you're serious then I would suspect that you have, or they thought you had some history of problems in that area !!!!!!!! The other reasons dont bare thinking about LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't what he was using and how he was using it because he had both his hands on my shoulders and had me pinned face down so I couldn't move.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Warren D said:


> I don't what he was using and how he was using it because he had both his hands on my shoulders and had me pinned face down so I couldn't move.


Just arsing about I reckon......


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Warren D said:


> I don't what he was using and how he was using it because he had both his hands on my shoulders and had me pinned face down so I couldn't move.


enjoy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hombre said:


> I read this morning ..in a magazine , that a EU resident of Spain can exchange their UK driving licence for a Spanish one. If this is so...what is the procedure?
> Also...does a EU resident of Spain have to retake their driving test at the age of 70 ?



The question has been answered I think ... but you dont have to re take a test at any time. When your UK licence naturally expires then you have to take a Spanish one

Also, your photo licence needs renewing every 10 years, a little known fact. So if you havent got a UK address you'd better change it before the time comes.

As regards medicals, If you have an EU licence (or indeed a Spanish licence) you will need to hold a medical certificate and the examination periods for these are as follows:

Drivers aged:
18 to 45 years - every 10 years
45 - 70 years - every 5 years
70 and above - every 2 years

So your EU photo licence is acceptable here, but it must be backed up by a valid medical certificate. Contact Trafico for your local centre, although most private medical centres carry them out at quite low cost


----------



## sunbeam (Jun 9, 2010)

*Driving Licenses in Spain*



Hombre said:


> I read this morning ..in a magazine , that a EU resident of Spain can exchange their UK driving licence for a Spanish one. If this is so...what is the procedure?
> Also...does a EU resident of Spain have to retake their driving test at the age of 70 ?


While EU citizens are allowed to use their home country drivers' licenses while on holidays in Spain, residents here face different conditions. Once you become a resident in Spain, you have six months to process your request for a Spanish version.

To obtain your Spanish "carnet de conducir" (drivers' license) you will need to visit the "Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico", or Traffic Department, nearest you. According to official information from this entity, you must supply the following documentation*:

an official form provided by the Traffic Department, which you must fill out. 
a photocopy of your national identity card.
two current photos.
a written statement declaring that your current license has not been suspended or revoked.
a written statement declaring that you are not in possession of additional licenses, issued either within Spain or in any other country.
The drivers' license from your home country, that you are wishing to process, plus a photocopy of that document.
*Be advised that document requirements change. Click here to learn more about how you can prepared for whatever bureaucratic surprises await you at the Traffic Department.

Once you have obtained your Spanish license, you will be required to renew it according to the Spanish schedule.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sunbeam said:


> While EU citizens are allowed to use their home country drivers' licenses while on holidays in Spain, residents here face different conditions. Once you become a resident in Spain, you have six months to process your request for a Spanish version.
> 
> To obtain your Spanish "carnet de conducir" (drivers' license) you will need to visit the "Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico", or Traffic Department, nearest you. According to official information from this entity, you must supply the following documentation*:
> 
> ...



This is however not compulsory?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> This is however not compulsory?


No, it isn't, depending on when your licence was issued. See below from the FCO site.

Driving licences and vehicles

_UK driving licences issued from 1990 and the photocard licence issued from 1997 are accepted in Spain. Licences issued before 1990 are only accepted if accompanied by an official translation into Spanish (available from the Spanish Embassy in London and the Real Automóvil Club de España if the licence holder is already in Spain). *UK Provisional Licences are not valid for use in Spain*_


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, it isn't, depending on when your licence was issued. See below from the FCO site.
> 
> Driving licences and vehicles
> 
> _UK driving licences issued from 1990 and the photocard licence issued from 1997 are accepted in Spain. Licences issued before 1990 are only accepted if accompanied by an official translation into Spanish (available from the Spanish Embassy in London and the Real Automóvil Club de España if the licence holder is already in Spain). *UK Provisional Licences are not valid for use in Spain*_


Thanks, that's what I thought. The post stating otherwise is inaccurate, then.
I'm considering changing mine anyway.


----------



## sunbeam (Jun 9, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> This is however not compulsory?


Trouble is if you have an accident and you don't have a Spanish licence then your insurance company can refuse to pay out, so it's best to check with the insurance company that you can drive on a U.K licence........... I cannot understand why if you live here permanently would you NOT want to change it as the address on the licence would not be yours any more unless you still owned the property in the U.K !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sunbeam said:


> Trouble is if you have an accident and you don't have a Spanish licence then your insurance company can refuse to pay out, so it's best to check with the insurance company that you can drive on a U.K licence........... I cannot understand why if you live here permanently would you NOT want to change it as the address on the licence would not be yours any more unless you still owned the property in the U.K !



Well, there are many and various reasons. As you say, you may own UK properties.
You may be resident here but spend time in other countries.
Your residency may not be permanent.
You may have a twelve month Europe-wide insurance policy with a specialist UK broker.
I have NEVER encountered an insurance company which will refuse to honour a policy on the grounds of the 'nationality' of one's licence. It is usual to supply details of your licence when making the initial application so the broker will be aware.
But then we are told all sorts of things about insurance policies, UK law and so on which on closer investigation are not correct.
The point is that if you hold a UK licence issued after the legally required date it is valid throughout the UK .
Whether you wish to change it to the EU state you currently reside in is at your discretion.
As I said, I am considering changing mine - but I am also bearing in mind the fact that in the next five years or so I may be residing in another EU member state.
I have residence in two EU states apart from the UK so I would be changing my licence rather too frequently for convenience!
Having residence in a state means you _may _live there....not that you are obliged to do so. Many people spend periods of time in various countries for work reasons or because they own properties in them.
.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I have just gone through the process myself as my photo part was due for change next year (10 years old) and my heavy goods needed renewal as the medical was due.
Called first at the local gestor to submit all my details etc & they issued me with a document saying that this was being changed to a Spanish one.
They were under the impression that a medical was needed for the car license, but after explaining that for the first change this was not necessary (info received from this site) they checked and found out that this was correct. (heavy goods was due though)
Visited my local drivers medical unit & the photo is now taken by them via a web cam as they are logged into the system and cost just over 40eu (they charge for the picture)
Now issued with a provisional license that carries all the entitlements & the permanent one will arrive in 15 days (they tell me) Total cost for this was 60eu.

The medical for the heavy goods if taken in the UK is well over 100pounds, although you can take the medical here to submit to the UK for a renewal should you be over on holiday at the time 

So all in all fairly easy @ reasonable cost.

*Please note.
I posted the above on another site & have pasted here.
The licence arrived through the post in about 10 days.
The Spanish licence will not include your minibus entitlement should you have it on your UK one (likely)
All the above was done through the Gestor for a painless transition & my advice is to do the same if you have a good Gestoria in your town.
The only requirement for insurance is to have a valid/current EU licence.
If you stay with the UK item you are obliged to carry a current medical certificate from an approved medical center, so in that case you may as well change the licence to a Spanish one. Worth noting that in the case of a traffic fine the Guardia can demand payment on the spot if you do not have a Spanish licence, so this was another reason for me changing.*


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

playamonte said:


> I have just gone through the process myself as my photo part was due for change next year (10 years old) and my heavy goods needed renewal as the medical was due.
> Called first at the local gestor to submit all my details etc & they issued me with a document saying that this was being changed to a Spanish one.
> They were under the impression that a medical was needed for the car license, but after explaining that for the first change this was not necessary (info received from this site) they checked and found out that this was correct. (heavy goods was due though)
> Visited my local drivers medical unit & the photo is now taken by them via a web cam as they are logged into the system and cost just over 40eu (they charge for the picture)
> ...


Thanks for that Very helpful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Worth noting that in the case of a traffic fine the Guardia can demand payment on the spot if you do not have a Spanish licence, so this was another reason for me changing.


I think "can" is the key word though, I didn´t have to pay my fine on the spot and in fact last year OH got a fine for illegal parking and was glad we didn´t pay it as when I went to pay it they told me the amount was totally incorrect (120€ went down to about 40€!)!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Update .....

I spoke to the Gestor traffic dept this morning about the minibus issue & a copy of the EEC document.
Here in Spain any bus designation on the licence has to have a PSV entitlement, this does not mean I cannot hire a minibus and use it for social-domestic use as my car entitlement will cover this (same as the UK)
For hire & reward you must have a relevant PSV regardless of the number of seats.

So I am now happy as I can hire/drive a minibus should I need as I used to do in the UK to take family/friends to an event.


----------



## sunbeam (Jun 9, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, there are many and various reasons. As you say, you may own UK properties.
> You may be resident here but spend time in other countries.
> Your residency may not be permanent.
> You may have a twelve month Europe-wide insurance policy with a specialist UK broker.
> ...


Hi ,so does you driving licence have a UK address? mine did but I don't have a home in the Uk any more and also a Spanish driving licence doesn't have an address on it also I think you should read the small print of you insurance mine says in so many words that I should hold a valid driving licence for the country I reside in ! I reside in Spain not the Uk so there for I decided to change my licence to comply with these rules!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

sunbeam said:


> mine says in so many words that I should hold a valid driving licence for the country I reside in


..and an EU photo licence IS a valid driving licence in Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

sunbeam said:


> While EU citizens are allowed to use their home country drivers' licenses while on holidays in Spain, residents here face different conditions. Once you become a resident in Spain, you have six months to process your request for a Spanish version.
> 
> To obtain your Spanish "carnet de conducir" (drivers' license) you will need to visit the "Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico", or Traffic Department, nearest you. According to official information from this entity, you must supply the following documentation*:
> 
> ...


One little postscript - we changed ours earlier this year and having surrendered our English licenses were were issued a slip of paper to cover us until the proper plastic cards came through - we were told they would be posted to us in four to six weeks. 

Be warned - this piece of paper is not valid if you want to hire a car in the UK! If you are likely to need to do this, just tell them and they can print out a temporary licence on pink card, which IS valid, while you wait.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Reading the link ..... European driving licence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Also this EEC directive .... http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2008:270:0031:0079:ENDF

The way I read this info is that Traffico are obliged to issue D1 & D1E that appeared on my UK licence, even though this class requires a PSV here in Spain.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Reading the link ..... European driving licence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Also this EEC directive .... http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2008:270:0031:0079:ENDF
> 
> The way I read this info is that Traffico are obliged to issue D1 & D1E that appeared on my UK licence, even though this class requires a PSV here in Spain.


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, you are correct.


Good at least I read it right Gus.
Still on balance I can see no point in pursuing the issue as I am very unlikely to ever need one here, mind you having said that there will most probably be a job for a native English speaking driver in Servef next week


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sunbeam said:


> Hi ,so does you driving licence have a UK address? mine did but I don't have a home in the Uk any more and also a Spanish driving licence doesn't have an address on it also I think you should read the small print of you insurance mine says in so many words that I should hold a valid driving licence for the country I reside in ! I reside in Spain not the Uk so there for I decided to change my licence to comply with these rules!


Yes, it has a UK address as I have right of abode in the UK.
But as has been pointed out any EU licence is vlid in any EU country.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> But as has been pointed out any EU licence is vlid in any EU country.


There were problems in the past, in some out-of-the-way areas, with Guardia Civil not recognising them - literally! - and insisting they weren't legal. Someone I know actually carried round an official letter from Trafico confirming that they were OK, which he would wave under the GC's nose until they let him go.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> There were problems in the past, in some out-of-the-way areas, with Guardia Civil not recognising them - literally! - and insisting they weren't legal. Someone I know actually carried round an official letter from Trafico confirming that they were OK, which he would wave under the GC's nose until they let him go.


I like this idea :ranger:. I will see if I can get one of these letters from Trafico when I visit them next week as a result of my recent problems with using a foreign driving licence :car:.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

OK sorry to bump an old thread but I have a question.

So I have to swap my license over for a Spanish one, I get that part. Supposedly if I were to leave the country I would then have to swap it back over and they'd give me my Australian one back.
My question is do I have to swap it back or could I keep the Spanish license and use that as a valid license?

My reasoning is brought about by the fact that my Australian license will expire this year so I need to renew it, not the easiest of tasks.
Anyway I've just been told I can only renew it for one year, which is stupid for any number of reasons and as far as I can tell I only get one chance to renew it via the overseas option, meaning that in a year I would have to go in person back to Australia just to renew my license.

Basically can I do away with the Aussie one and just use the Spanish one, even if I go back to Australia eventually and then swap the Spanish one for an Australian one?
I know not many of you will know about the Aussie system but maybe about the Spanish license.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Actually, scrap the thought of swapping it with an Australian license it only complicates matters.
But still, could I keep the Spanish one and use it elsewhere?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Actually, scrap the thought of swapping it with an Australian license. From the looks of it if you were Spanish you would have to sit a full test.
> But still, could I keep the Spanish one and use it elsewhere?


you can certainly use it elsewhere in Europe....


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Even if I was no longer a resident of Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Even if I was no longer a resident of Spain?


that would depend on the country where you were resident I guess


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well lets say I moved to France or the UK, I don't mind having to swap it over if need be but basically I can keep the Spanish one when I leave and not bother getting my Australian one back?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't think you can swop an aussie licence for a spanish one ? You can swop it for a UK one but then if you try & swop that they'll know by the country of issue code where it originated from.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I don't think you can swop an aussie licence for a spanish one ? You can swop it for a UK one but then if you try & swop that they'll know by the country of issue code where it originated from.


Technically you are right(I think, I'm seeing different things on different sites) however my wifes work have assured me all I need to do is pass a medical and then give them my Aust license and they will swap it over for me.
My residency status is a bit different from a normal resident, don't ask me what exactly as I'm not sure myself but HR are handling it for us.

I will of course seek further clarification now because I'm not certain they have dealt with Australians in their system before.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

On 19th January 2013 all European countries adopted a unified driving licence system. Medicals are every ten years under 70 and every four years over 70. 

The accord only recognises licences from the 28 member states; outside that you need to take a test. An American friend of mine was in the same position - he´ll have to take a test to get a European licence 

Davexf


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> On 19th January 2013 all European countries adopted a unified driving licence system. Medicals are every ten years under 70 and every four years over 70.
> 
> ...


Yes, he can drive in Spain for 6 months and then has to take the test.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That's true for pretty much all non Europeans, however because I'm here on something similar to a diplomats residence(don't read too much into that, I'm a stay at home Dad and am studying a few things when I get time) I do not need to take the test.
Pending medical all I have to do is swap the license over.

Thinking it through logically unless it's a different type of license than the standard one they give me then I can keep it, but if I have to hand it back then basically when that's done I will be left with no valid license.
So I guess two things, I need further clarification about the handing back process which I'll have to ask about and secondly to try and make the Australian motor reg understand that I need to renew my license for longer than 1 or even 5 years.


----------

